# 9X20 Jet Lathe after 3 years



## 4GSR (Dec 10, 2011)

WOW! That lathe is lucky to be alive!

It'll serve it's purpose until something bigger and better comes along!

You've done a nice job so far with limited stuff to work with.


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice job so far on that Lathe, I'd like to find a small Lathe about that size.

Paul


----------



## KenS (Dec 10, 2011)

Bill,

Thanks for the photos and inspiration. I've about given up on a 9x20, but I just wish a $25 one would come my way!

Appreciate your sharing and hope it serves you well.

Ken


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 11, 2011)

I've always loved a good resurrection story.


----------



## Highpower (Dec 11, 2011)

KenS said:


> ...... but I just wish a $25 one would come my way!


I was just going to say the same thing!  

Very nice job of doing CPR on that machine Bill. That takes some major dedication. And it's probably set up better now than when it left the factory.  :biggrin:


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 12, 2011)

Rickabilly said:


> Hello Tony,
> Isn't it the wrong holiday for resurrection stories:thinking:
> 
> 
> ...




I pay no attention to the common holidays, actually. My reference was not related to the nearing holiday, in fact, nor any in particular. And yes, I am a very devout, religious man. Sometimes, my choice becomes a subject of contentious discussions, so I won't bring in any specifics. As is proper, because it is a sensitive subject that we have decided to try to avoid on the forum, due only to the possibility of rancor among the members. Although religion should be a powerful influence for peace, in fact at times it is directly opposite. Many wars have been fought, and much violence can be attributed to religion. Even in a normally civil atmosphere, it can ignite strong feelings that lead to arguments that we feel should not be on a website designed primarily for the discussion of hobby machining.

And, I was not offended either. :biggrin:


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 12, 2011)

Rick, don't take what I posted as chastisement or anything akin to criticism. I actually love to talk religion, but we all agreed to keep it of the forum here, and I was guilty myself of instigating the thought when I mentioned "resurrection". Original Greek for it means literally " standing up again", so I thought it appropriate for what Bill was helping the lathe to do, metaphorically. Not meant in a religious sense. So I too, would apologize to any person offended.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 15, 2011)

Rickabilly said:


> Well Done Bill,
> 
> Now go and find yourself a mill, so you don't have to do it again
> 
> ...



Or I found some better safety gear for you to wear next time you do it...



-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 17, 2011)

Rick, they let me hang around, and I've never been a hobby machinist, so I expect you will be welcome as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Highpower (Dec 17, 2011)

Rickabilly said:


> Hey, am I still allowed to post here when I am no longer a hobby machinist:bitingnails:
> Best Regards
> Rick


Inside of every hobbyist is a professional trying to get out. We won't hold it against you just because yours escaped......  :biggrin:


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 20, 2011)

Rickabilly said:


> Yes Bill,
> Just a slight difference in chuck size there
> 
> I have a bit of a "Thing" for nice gauges, I don't even care what it measures, distance, pressure, flowrate, whatever, they are all things of beauty to me, I have a test indicator, that must be of ancient origins, I thought I might post a thread here to see if anyone has seen one before
> ...




Bill looking good there, looking for the finish.

Rick I have to of those one is a Lufkin and the other is a Brown & Sharpe.

Paul


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 20, 2011)

Bill. thats just wrong.  
Rubbing my poor nose in a BP.  I assume he has tooling to beat the band too!!!!  Well another day with my jealousy turned up near max.  You guys are killing me, my wife is gonna have a fit if she ever figures out what and how much I spend money on.  Last time I bought a tool I had to go during the day and get it unboxed and the box gone before she got home from work.  It wasn't too heavy, but being in a wheelchair makes for some interesting situations.  Needless to say I got it all done and was laying down and taking a nap when she got home....... But, the credit card company had called her to report a large out of the ordinary purchase and I was flat busted anyway.  She waited to see if I was gonna mention it, then about bedtime she sprung it on me.  Never had a chance, caught, killed and cooked in my own juices.  When will I ever learn, that sneaking always gets me caught.  Oh well it is easier to ask for forgiveness than to beg for permission.

Bob


----------



## Aub (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all. I'm a newby to this forum and of course, would like some advice from you experts. Is this Jet 9x20 machine adequate for gunsmithing and like work?
Would one be better off to buy an older used machine such as a coilchester for about the same price? Would I be buying a extensive long project with the older machine to get it working well?
Appreciate any advice.

Thanks,
Aub


----------



## Aub (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Rick.
What type of large projects were you able to do accurately on your DB9x20? Don't want to seem nosy but I don't have a feel of what it is capable of. Could you make a new cylinder for an old chainsaw motor that has been damaged beyond repair?
Could you take reasonably large coarse cuts, say 0.010", to get to the fine work in a reasonable time?

Thanks, and Merry Christmas,
Aub


----------



## hq308 (Dec 23, 2011)

As a 9x20 owner I think they are great, I bought mine new about 18 months ago and it's been a great machine to learn on. Mine looks almost identical to yours Bill. (It's even white , and no Dave I'm not going to paint mine pink either :biggrin

I don't have any issues with slipping belts on mine, it must have been a Friday afternoon special because the belt is a little tight to get on and on all but the heaviest cuts I don't even need to use the tensioner. I have to say I find it quite amazing how much those little belts can cope with, I bought a spare for mine thinking it was only a matter of time before it broke and haven't yet needed to use it.

I haven't seen much negative stuff from those that own these machines, I think it's more the anti-import brigade that make a lot of these type of comments. I'm a member of the Yahoo 9x20 group and there is quite a cult following of them there, it's also a great source of information on 9x20's.


----------



## Aub (Dec 23, 2011)

Great info David and Rick. 
After a bit more research I think I will take the plunge on some of the great deals for a Jet 9x20 out there.

Thanks again and have a good Christmas.


----------



## Aub (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi All,
Been doing some research on this lathe. On the jetlathe.org website, this is the one poster review:

"I purchased this machine from a local industrial outlet after skimming through amazon and looking at others.
I wish I hadn't.

The Jet with stand is a piece of junk.

The milling that was done to hold the stage and your bits is milled so poorly in only 2 days of using the machine these became wobbled out and now our workpiece is looking like a checkered board instead of a smooth cut unit. On top of that the threader turned on for about 3 seconds and just a test moved over about 1 inch and some shear key that in unreplacebale sheared off from the 4" drive gear to the 3.5" reduction gear that turns the threader gear. The controls for 0.001 movements of your carbide cutter turn so easy that you have to either tape them in place or hold them the whole time your cutting or they jump back and forth not allowing for precise cuts.

The motor had plenty of power and the 3 finger chuck isn't bad I wish it was 4 as it's difficult to get it to tighten enough on your work piece so it doesn't burn where it's holding it.
When I picked this unit up there was no play in the stage or the cutter bracket. After 2 hours of use your are lucky if you can keep anything cutting at a precise measurement the carbide holder moves for no reason there is only 1 pin that locks it in place and the hole it goes into was drilled too big and allows the cutter to move back even though you have it as tight as you can without snapping off the handle.
The handles that come to screw into the adjustment knobs even with loctite just loosen themselves up as you use the machine and fall out they where threaded so poorly they won't stay in so they are constantly falling on the floor.

The only reason i'm giving this 1 star at all is because I liked the motor it was quiet had tons of power and the belt drive from the motor up was small but seemed to work well to drive the chuck. The unit came with a descent chuck and tools larger lathe wheels to chuck pipe and etc.

I am taking it back today as I just can't deal with the 18,000th of play in the stage that holds my carbide I can't keep it cutting anything smoothly."

It would seem to me that the Jet lathes a little older were made in Taiwan and were of comparatively high quality. The recent ones come from mainland China. The reviews of this unfortunate chap seem to keep repeating themselves on other sales websites. Predominant are reports of bad motors and slipping belts.
Other reviews suggest one may end up with a good one.

I am thinking that there has been a change of origin of these lathes. Could I be right? I have sent an e-mail to jetlathes asking for the country of origin of their BD920 lathe. I will post the reply.

Thanks,
Aub


----------



## Aub (Dec 26, 2011)

DaveH: 
Never mind the name calling, tell me why I should ignore the experiences of a new user?
Some new users seem to be happy with their purchase but others list various failures that shouldn't happen. I think any reasonable observer would conclude that quality control just isn't there. Often the result of making parts and farming them out to small assemblers to build. Have you ever bought a Japanese camera or TV that didn't work? I never have.
Posters on this forum seem to have older machines that work well.
If I'm wrong in this conclusion, tell me where.

Best of the New Year to all.
Aub


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 27, 2011)

In general I find it very hard to purchase an item by reading the reviews of it.  No matter how many positives there are it seems that there is always a certain percentage that say it's complete junk, not worth the money, etc.  At times it is difficult to tell who is just blowing smoke, knows what they are talking about, or never even really had the product in their hands.  That's why I prefer to find forums like this where the actual users are discussing the products and their strengths and weaknesses.  

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 27, 2011)

Somehow Bill's 9 x 20 thread has turned into a review of a review drawn from another website. Not really appropriate. A new thread should have been started. Also, despite the obviously questionable nature of the imported review, it's improper to denigrate another individual or his opinion. It may well be that he had a very poor experience with his 9 x 20. He may not be familiar with machinery at all. And Dave,.......Moron? Please, no more of that. Part of the problem with his post may well be in language. I have a little trouble understanding what he was trying to say also. Perhaps English is not his primary language. Give the benefit of the doubt. Either way, Aub came in looking for an experienced evaluation to possible counter what he read on the other site.  Let's do our best to accommodate him.


----------



## hq308 (Dec 27, 2011)

The first thing I thought when I read that review is that the author has no idea about lathes (or machining in general) and to make matters worse it sounds to me like English isn't his (or her) native language. 

Aub you do need to take notice of both good and bad reviews before you make up your mind, but good or bad the review is fairly irrelevant if the author doesn't know what he/she is talking about. I won't pretend to be an expert (not even close) but I've learnt enough in the time I've had my 9x20 to know it's a good thing for hobby use.

Rick your assumption is correct, I'm very happy with my 9x20.


----------



## Aub (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone for their views of the 9x20 and their opinions of negative reviews that may not be completely valid. I'm thinking that someone more experienced may have dealt with the problems much more easily.
The fact that a Dealer allows these negative reviews to remain posted on their websites says something to the sincerity of their effort to have happy customers. It does worry me though that I will have have such a lathe shipped many hundreds of miles and may have to return it.
That thought however, will not deter me if I decide to go with the 9x20.

Happy New Year to all.

Aub


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, I had a Jet 9 X 20 lathe for about 1 year and a half when I started my shop in 2004. I was doing job shop work on it and all I was destroying it, so I sold it before I ruined it. I still miss it. I bought it new in 2003 and I think I paid about $1,300.00 for it. Now I wish I still had it.

I guess I'll just have to buy another one.


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 9, 2012)

i think it was 2005 when i bought my 9x20 and i have to say it has had a very tough life. I purchased the lathe never knowing how to use it and the care required to maintain it. it was like driving a car and never changing the oil. it has served me very well with few repairs besides occasional belts. i have to admit i did not lube my lathe the way it is supposed to be lubed and all the repairs i did were my fault. this machine needs constant lube. any time your not using the feed drop it out of gear. the leadscrew will wear out the worm gear bracket if not constantly lubed. once i got into lubing before and during every use my problems were solved. it is tired now and being stripped of all gearing to be made into a cnc lathe. but it will still make fine parts. I have replaced it with a larger 11x26 lathe because i wanted a larger lathe. if i would not of gotten a good deal on the 11x26 i would have purchased another 9x20 with no worry because i know how to care for it and use it properly now.
the 9x20 requires a firm mount on a level surface the machine will not stay accurate without it. so if something seems wrong check the level before adjusting anything. i chased that monkey once and the problem was my wood bench had sunk in in the middle. and i had to return everything i moved back to where it was. in my opinion it is a good lathe for home use and can give many years to the right owner.
i hope my new 11x26 lives up to my 9x20.
steve


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 9, 2012)

That's odd, mine shows none of those traits. What is, was the make of your 9x20??? Sorry Steve, I keep forgetting mine is far from original. :lmao:

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> That's odd, mine shows none of those traits. What is, was the make of your 9x20??? Sorry Steve, I keep forgetting mine is far from original. :lmao:
> 
> "Billy G" :whistle:



I bought mine from harbor freight for 900.00 not on sale, it is 999.00 right now from wholesale tools
steve


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine is a 1994 G400 model from Grizzly I bought new in 95. The motor is a Reliant, built in Chicago back then and I wonder if all the rest of it, gears, castings, etc came from china or maybe some parts from tiawan? (which is in the republic of china)


----------

